# No Man -- sf/fantasy novel -- FREE this weekend



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No Man

By the author of Deadly Violet and Speak of the Devil.

What would you ask if you were granted every wish ...?

Tom McCauley was just ten years old when he first met with a strange, invisible being. It called itself 'No-Man' and it wasn't from this world. But Tom wasn't scared ... they talked, and gradually they became friends. But then the boy discovered something quite amazing.

No-Man actually had the power to alter people's thoughts. And all of a sudden, entering his teens, Tom found himself safe from bullies, attractive to girls, and very popular.

But as he grew up into adulthood, new doors opening for him everywhere he wanted , he found out there was a downside to a life lived out so very easily. Grown-up wishes were more dangerous and complex than mere childish ones, and Tom found himself on a slow descent that would take him into tragedy ... and maybe even murder.

Read the first review here.

_"Richards is a master" - RT Book Reviews.

"A terrific author. A unique and eloquent voice" - editor and publisher John Pelan.

"Man, this guy can write. He has the power to introduce you all over again to the pleasures of reading good prose" - novelist Ed Gorman.

"A master of the art" - Black Static magazine._


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Tony, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning._

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My long-running website, richardsreality.com, has just been completely updated. There's a better Photo Gallery, a massively expanded Art Gallery with over a dozen new paintings and drawings by M. Wayne Miller and Steve Upham, a new interview conducted by award-winning author Ed Gorman, a complete list of my available ebooks, both from major publishers and self-published, and news of my latest novels and collections. 
Huge thanks to Marie O'Regan for putting it all together.
Why not take a look?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have a couple of new collections of short stories -- horror/supernatural/dark fantasy -- going on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks to those people who have bought _No Man_ so far.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been talking about the process of writing a short story on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_No Man_ originally came out of a short story of mine called 'The Tappleworth Angel.'


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've more fiction uploading on Kindle all the time, including a massive new collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Another week, another bump.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Half the covers on my signature are by Steve Upham. To look at more of his artwork, check out his site here: http://www.screamingdreams.com/artwork.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I bring this excellent book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It was first published in print by the award-shortlisted Pendragon Press.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The terrific cover is from the original book, and is by Paul Mudie.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can find out more about him at: http://www.paulmudie.com/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is the first piece of new sf that I have written in a long while (my work is more usually supernatural or mystery fiction these days). Hope that you enjoy it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My self-published ebooks are selling 10 times the number in the US that they sell in the UK, and so thanks to all of my American readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Although, these past couple of weeks, they've started doing better in the UK too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My books on Kindle are starting to get reviews. It's been a long wait (18 months or so) but mostly worth it: http://amzn.to/m4ihme


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Mostly four and five stars.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again I bring this book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks to those who've already bought it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Buy now, while stocks last!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published work on Kindle -- with the exception of all but one of my Immortal Holmes tales -- has appeared in print in some magazine or collection (usually a top one) before going onto KDP. You can enjoy them here for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect reading for these dark, cold evenings.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't miss the chance to give this haunting tale a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's another chance to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This one hasn't been reviewed yet. But you can read the ones that have on my signature (below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all my readers (and my potential ones)!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2013, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at this short novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yet another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Other sf of mine on Kindle includes _Dark Futures_ (see my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More sf on the way soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, take a look at this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Tony Richards said:


> I've been talking about the process of writing a short story on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.co.uk/


Just taken a quick look at the the blog, nicely done and I also like the pictures on the website too. Keep up the good work.

Shane


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Will do.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Although I am taking a break today. More work next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This short novel's first review is a really good one. Give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Recently back from vacation ... tanned, fit, and ready for more writing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's done the trick. More new fiction out on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this and plenty more -- see below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give these books a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be news of 2 new novels of mine on Kindle soon ... 1 from myself and 1 from Pocket Books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My newly-updated website is now up. There's news of it on the first page of this thread, or use the link below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a terrific short break by a Mediterranean bay ... and now I’ve blogged about it, with photos (see the link in my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new novel and a new collection due out. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope you all had a terrific Xmas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very Happy 2014 to you all.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a terrific year!!!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

New photos are due on my blog soon of a recent trip -- my first -- to Malta. Loved the place. Hope you'll love the views.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've yet another new novel -- a vampire epic this time -- due out in September 2014. More info about it on my blog. Meanwhile, there's this, and plenty more to keep you busy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, no! It's Friday the 14th! That's Friday the 13th PLUS ONE!!!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's recent books news up on my blog right now ... with more to come. See below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be news of yet another new novel on my blog and website very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's news of a brand-new detective novel on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more news to come.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A number of my e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More of my fiction on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's new full length fiction coming soon on Kindle and some new short fiction, plus some reprints.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm getting them ready and formatting them right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

New supernatural and detective fiction is coming this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published e-books are on sale for 99c until the end of August, including 3 full-length novels, 2 long collections, and a new haunted hotel novel. Think The Shining, but with a better ending.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the sale continues into September. There won't be another chance for quite a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No Man -- on the other hand -- has always been 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sale over this weekend, but some of my ebooks are always 99c, including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still true, and will be for a good while. Take a look at the review.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still 99c ... as are many of my other eBooks. Why? Because I want people to read them.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that still applies.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there'll be more 99c eBooks on the way next year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great year, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope 2015 is your best year ever.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And be sure to read more books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a new collection out on Kindle -- see my signature, below -- and another new piece of fiction will be uploaded on Friday 6th.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All now up -- see the last 2 covers in my signature -- with more to come in April.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And more to come in May as well.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm still working on that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a big selection of my work on Kindle, in a wide variety of genres. And much of it has previously appeared in print, and so has been through the filter of having been checked out and approved by a professional editor. The full list is on my website ... see below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plenty of my eBooks on Kindle -- including collections and short novels -- are available at the minimum price. Check out the full list.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks are currently on sale at the minimum price of 99c (plus any fees), including 3 full-length novels and a huge collection of stories. This applies not just to Kindle, but to other formats.

Find out more here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's still on.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But not for much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale will be over by the end of this month.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Last chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've let the sale go on a few more days. But it is practically at an end now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm changing the prices back in the next couple of days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Done. But e-books like this are still at the minimum price Amazon allows.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And always will be.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's this short novel again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's another chance to give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This novel first appeared from Pendragon Press in hard copy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But this is its first outing as an eBook.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Along with a couple of others.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And some shorter stories of mine.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to look at this terrific novel Take a look at the review as well.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not five stars,but near enough.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This short novel first appeared from Pendragon Press.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my novels and longer collections are now on sale on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You've still a chance to get some books, because I've extended the Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I've decided to extend that Special Offer for a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's still going through August.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that continues into the month of November.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing a great 2018 to you all!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That goes for all my readers and everyone on KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Much of my work is on offer. Why not get some copies while you still have time?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A great 2019 to all at KBoards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on most of my eBooks is still in place.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this sci-fi drama.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my Kindle eBooks are on Special Offer at the moment, including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This novel is Free for the next couple of days. Get a copy while you can.


----------

